# hmmmm.... bay? or chestnut



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Given that there is no black on the legs at all, I doubt he's a wild bay. It's a beautiful colour though, whatever it is.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

My chestnut mare's tail goes from a nice red to an almost black, so I'd say it's completely possible that he could be a chestnut.. but I'm thinking he's something else. We'll have to see what the colour experts say!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Hmm it's really hard to tell from these photos unfortunately. He could be a chestnut with sooty in the mane and tail, or he could be a wild bay with pangare hiding his black points on the legs. However, I can't say either one with certainty from these pics :-(


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

If the mane and tail are black then the horse is bay........and the actual bay color would be called a bright bay. But I see she has no black on her legs so guessing that mane is just a dark brown?

This is a picture of my bright bay


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I was also thinking of possible pangare. Very cute horse


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I say sooty sorrel like my friend horse Comanche. Notice how he gets lighter at the points (sorrel trait) bays have black points that horse has none.
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Super Nova said:


> If the mane and tail are black then the horse is bay........and the actual bay color would be called a bright bay.


Unfortunately, it's not as simple as that. I'm leaning towards chestnut with sooty concentrated in the mane & tail.

Much like this palomino where it is concentrated in just the mane:


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Okay, so on the topic of sooty.. as I really have close to zero knowledge on the subject, would my mare have sooty concentrated on the tail?

It starts out red and goes to an almost black.


IMAG0309 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr

It looks a bit lighter in the picture than it actually is, but it's considerably darker than the top of her tail. Her mane is just the red with numerous black strands.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I can't tell much about the tail from that picture. Do you have one from the back?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

What are the parents?


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

He is a bay bay have black points on muzzle ears tails hock knees etc even white hairs can cover black skin. what I find odd is in one of the pics if you look at his leg he looks to have zebra markings ( 4th pic down ) Might be me but seems to be that maybe some dun factors in him? who knows hes pretty though.


TRR


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I see yellow underneath, was thinking maybe a dun or buckskin parent. I would call him a bay.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

No dorsal or leg Barring I can see so not a dun. What color are the tips of that horses ears?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

verona1016 said:


> I can't tell much about the tail from that picture. Do you have one from the back?


I'll try to get one next time I'm at the barn and post a thread, thanks!


----------

